# interview an EMT or Paramedic in Calgary



## Fightin108 (Feb 2, 2016)

Hello everyone.

I am in need of an EMT or Paramedic in Calgary or the surrounding areas who would be willing to do an interview for me. I am applying to be an EMT myself and in my application for school i must write an essay regarding the interview i am planning to set up. The questions are career specific and fairly straight forward. The interview should take about a half hour and at the end i would need you to sign a document and attach your ACP Registration # as proof of our interview. I need this done fairly soon because my application deadline is March 7th. 

Thanks,

Mathew Schnellhardt


----------

